# Honda S2000 Silverstone Metallic Full Paint Job, Wetsanding, Install New Badges



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

++++ FINAL PHOTOS +++

















































































































































Thanks For Looking!


----------



## rvalle (Sep 17, 2011)

Great job Andrew, as always!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

rvalle said:


> Great job Andrew, as always!


thanks ray. hows the 5 holding up? time to see me soon? :bigpimp:


----------



## AG007 (Oct 27, 2008)

As always great work Big A!:thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

How do you like Rejex and do you need to polish chrome tips after #0000 steel wool? I use 1Z chrompflege but it takes some elbow grease to get them right.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

AG007 said:


> As always great work Big A!:thumbup:


thanks!



F1Crazy said:


> How do you like Rejex and do you need to polish chrome tips after #0000 steel wool? I use 1Z chrompflege but it takes some elbow grease to get them right.


#0000 steel wool to clean up the crud & black boogers on the tips first, then you can use whatever polish you want. if your trying to clean everything with just the polish you are wasting your time & energy. 
yes i like rejex.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Collinite 476S = proof that a price is just a price & does not = a reflection in the waxes performance.

the proof is in the pudding, & the pudding cost less than $20 bucks a tin!































































































































Thanks for checking out my work. this is how a fresh paint job is suposed to be cared for. some 3M Hand Glaze as a temp protection, then about a month or so later some real wax!

-Andrew


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

Great post with great work on the Honda. I cannot wait to buy some Collinite 476S to use on my E34. The reviews of that product are over the top!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

jfs356 said:


> Great post with great work on the Honda. I cannot wait to buy some Collinite 476S to use on my E34. The reviews of that product are over the top!


thank you very much. trust me, that stuff is worth the pita to work with. i love this paste wax, i really, really do.


----------



## beamlord (Sep 2, 2011)

AndrewBigA said:


> thank you very much. trust me, that stuff is worth the pita to work with. i love this paste wax, i really, really do.


What do you mean by pita to work with, is it hard to apply/buff? How is it compared to megs 16 ?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I always thought the s200 is a sweet looking car. You did a great job on them. N4S


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

beamlord said:


> What do you mean by pita to work with, is it hard to apply/buff? How is it compared to megs 16 ?


i never used megs 16 before. i work with water for application & removal because its a thick wax & can streak up. the water helps remove the wax.



need4speed said:


> I always thought the s200 is a sweet looking car. You did a great job on them. N4S


thanks alot!


----------

